# Rotary table power feed



## Charles scozzari (Mar 11, 2022)

Hi, just would like to show my table feed unit using a mill table feed for rotating my r/t. My first idea was a belt driven affair that worked but in order to reverse the rotation I had to twist the belt into a figure 8 as shown in the pictures. Above all I knew I was placing a hard side load on the worm gear bushing of the r/t. The latter pictures are my latest attempt. It works nicely and has a wider speed range. I had to rotate the feed 90 to clear the table knee. Now when I clean up 18"x1/2" diameter plates the finish cut is clean.   Thanks for looking,  Charlie.


----------



## IamNotImportant (Mar 12, 2022)

Charles scozzari said:


> Hi, just would like to show my table feed unit using a mill table feed for rotating my r/t. My first idea was a belt driven affair that worked but in order to reverse the rotation I had to twist the belt into a figure 8 as shown in the pictures. Above all I knew I was placing a hard side load on the worm gear bushing of the r/t. The latter pictures are my latest attempt. It works nicely and has a wider speed range. I had to rotate the feed 90 to clear the table knee. Now when I clean up 18"x1/2" diameter plates the finish cut is clean.   Thanks for looking,  Charlie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cool idea..


----------



## 7milesup (Mar 12, 2022)

I love that power feed idea!


----------



## Charles scozzari (Mar 12, 2022)

IamNotImportant said:


> cool idea..
> 
> 
> IamNotImportant said:
> ...





IamNotImportant said:


> cool idea..
> 
> View attachment 400033


Thanks for your support and feed back. Charlie


----------



## AGCB97 (Mar 14, 2022)

Charlie
That's a great idea and gave me a use I hadn't thought of for an Align unit I have. It is missing the adapter for the cross feed on my Bridgeport and haven't spent the money to obtain the missing parts due to figuring I don't need it that much. But I would use it on the rotary table much more.

Questions
What type of adapter did you make to drive the handle on the RT? Looks like it may be just an added flange, bolted to it. But how did you drive that flange?
Also looks like you maintained the hand feed crank. Does the drive add much if any resistance to hand cranking?
Any disadvantages you have found?

Thanks for the great post

Aaron


----------



## Charles scozzari (Mar 14, 2022)

AGCB97 said:


> Charlie
> That's a great idea and gave me a use I hadn't thought of for an Align unit I have. It is missing the adapter for the cross feed on my Bridgeport and haven't spent the money to obtain the missing parts due to figuring I don't need it that much. But I would use it on the rotary table much more.
> 
> Questions
> ...


Good morning Aaron, I will get back to you with photos of the adaptor in pieces no later then tomorrow. I'm on my way out, but will absolutely get back to you. As to your question of hand cranking, no resistance at all.   Charlie.


----------



## AGCB97 (Mar 14, 2022)

Thanks, I'll be waiting.
Aaron


----------



## Charles scozzari (Mar 15, 2022)

AGCB97 said:


> Thanks, I'll be waiting.
> Aaron


ZZ


AGCB97 said:


> Thanks, I'll be waiting.
> Aaron


Good morning Aaron, can you tell me what brand rotary table you have. I set my drive up on a H/V 10" Vertex. If your table is another manufacturer I will still send all my measurements as a guide. If that's the case it still can be done. It was actually straight forward and easier than I thought. Bring up my photos as a guide also. I will be stepping out again for steel needed for a job, but will get back to you.  Thanks,   Charlie.


----------



## AGCB97 (Mar 15, 2022)

Charlie
The RT brand is a Chinese knock off But looks just like a Phase 2   10". I mainly just want a look at the part you made to fit into the PF. A picture would be great!
Aaron


----------



## Charles scozzari (Mar 15, 2022)

AGCB97 said:


> Charlie
> The RT brand is a Chinese knock off But looks just like a Phase 2   10". I mainly just want a look at the part you made to fit into the PF. A picture would be great!
> Aaron


Hi Aaron, Here are some photos that I hope will be of some use to you. Please let me know if they were helpful. Sorry for all the time delay.    Charlie.


----------



## AGCB97 (Mar 15, 2022)

Thanks! That will get me going. I need to order the bevel gear as this PD came without on. For the $5 price I'm OK with that.
Aaron


----------



## Charles scozzari (Mar 15, 2022)

Great, sounds good and post the finished product.     Charlie


----------



## AGCB97 (Mar 15, 2022)

For the price of a bevel gear and shipping plus $30, I bought a completely new unit off EBAY with free shipping. Be here early next week.
Aaron


----------



## Charles scozzari (Mar 15, 2022)

AGCB97 said:


> For the price of a bevel gear and shipping plus $30, I bought a completely new unit off EBAY with free shipping. Be here early next week.
> Aaron


Thats a good deal. You will also have to jump the limit switch by splitting the common. I made the mounting arm that holds the feed first, then the adaptor. I made the arm longer then needed and after I was done I cut it flush with the base of the r/t casting at the rear. I also should mention that the reason for the slotting in the arm, aside from mounting the bracket to r/t is to set the gear backlash at the feed. You'll understand when you get that far. There also is another option if needed for gear backlash.     Charlie


----------



## AGCB97 (Mar 21, 2022)

What is that white cover between the handle and feed unit? Looks like maybe a PVC pipe cap.
Aaron


----------



## Charles scozzari (Mar 21, 2022)

AGCB97 said:


> What is that white cover between the handle and feed unit? Looks like maybe a PVC pipe cap.
> Aaron





AGCB97 said:


> What is that white cover between the handle and feed unit? Looks like maybe a PVC pipe cap.
> Aaron





AGCB97 said:


> What is that white cover between the handle and feed unit? Looks like maybe a PVC pipe cap.
> Aaron


 Hello Aaron, WOW yes. Great catch. How is the adaptor going ?        Charlie


----------



## AGCB97 (Mar 21, 2022)

Charlie
Just got the unit today. Have the brackets and drive plate ready to go. Tomorrow I'll make the shaft and assemble it. I have a few things to use it on already. Today I made a light duty 20" fixture plate from some linen micarta I had in stock. Mainly for cleaning up edges of plasma cut sheet.
Aaron


----------



## Charles scozzari (Mar 21, 2022)

AGCB97 said:


> Charlie
> Just got the unit today. Have the brackets and drive plate ready to go. Tomorrow I'll make the shaft and assemble it. I have a few things to use it on already. Today I made a light duty 20" fixture plate from some linen micarta I had in stock. Mainly for cleaning up edges of plasma cut sheet.
> Aaron


Sounds good, can't wait to see the finished product.  On that pvc cap I have to make a ring to shield the ring gear. Thanks for getting back to me.


----------



## wachuko (Mar 21, 2022)

What a cool idea!


----------



## AGCB97 (Mar 23, 2022)

Mostly finished it today. Still needs some paint but I may wait till I can do it outside. Would also like to make an easily removable hand crank. As it is now a set screw has to be loosened to put the crankless hub on (hanging on the handle in the pic).




Aaron


----------



## Charles scozzari (Mar 23, 2022)

AGCB97 said:


> Mostly finished it today. Still needs some paint but I may wait till I can do it outside. Would also like to make an easily removable hand crank. As it is now a set screw has to be loosened to put the crankless hub on (hanging on the handle in the pic).
> 
> View attachment 401489
> 
> ...


Hello Aaron,   looks great. As for the handle maybe a 4" round handle with a folding handle to keep from it grabbing you (like the style on your mill) As far as the gear backlash, you now get it by moving the mounting arm either forward for more or back for less backlash. Once you establish it scribe a mark on the base of the R/T to correspond with the mark on the mounting arm. It sounds like a pain but it's an easy set up. Split the common on the feed for both directions. Again, looks good, You will have cleaner cuts now.


----------



## AGCB97 (Mar 25, 2022)

Made a one dog handle.


----------



## Charles scozzari (Mar 25, 2022)

AGCB97 said:


> Made a one dog handle.
> 
> View attachment 401754
> 
> ...


I am glad everything went well, love the handle. Enjoy watching the handle turn on it's own for a change.      Charlie


----------

